# So sad can't stand this



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Saw this on Friends of Golden Retrievers site.
Is there anyone in Texas who can help this poor baby? 
Please.


PLEASE HELP .. Sweet Golden girl "Blondie" and her speckled Hound friend "Mooch" (link to his thread posted in the comments) lost their owner a year ago and have been living alone ever since. A large bucket of food is left for them every few days by a family member. These two angels need to find a new forever home where they will receive the love and care they need. If you can help, please call/text Michaela on 432-634-7895. Blondie and Mooch are located in Midland, TX.
 





Meet Blondie the golden retriever and Mooch the speckled hound. their owner passed away a year ago so another family member came out to the country to feed the ...two daily. Now that family member has become ill and is unable to care for the 2 dogs. Another family member comes out every few days or so, puts a bunch of food into a bucket. and adds water in a big trough. The golden is overweight and needs to lose weight, other than that her health is good. The hound mix is very active and, with some training, would make a great hunting partner. If you're interested or know someone who would give these 2 great homes, please call/text me at (432) 634-7895. Please share this post and hopefully, they'll find new homes soon! Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent this Goldens info to the TX GR Rescue that covers this area and also to the TX GR Sanctuary.

Here is a link to Friends of Golden Retrievers FB,

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

Somewhere on their site, they have a link for all the GR Rescues in the US so they can be contacted. I haven't found it yet, when I do I'll post the link for it. 

Here's the link for the National GR Rescue Committee that lists all the GR Rescues in the US.
Each Group's contact info and website is provided. When you see a Golden in need of help, please contact the GR Rescue in that State.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my God*

Oh my God, this is so sad.
Do you have the Facebook link?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

This is terrible - that golden looks so sad and pitiful.

Please post facebook link if you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=824754537539988&set=o.132717816773367&type=1&theater

Here is the Facebook Link. If it is correct, it's saying the Golden has been adopted, but the SPECKLED HOUND, still needs to be adopted or rescued. Please someone help!!! 

Here is MOOCH, the Speckled Hound!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=824754650873310&set=o.132717816773367&type=1&theater*


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=824754537539988&set=o.132717816773367&type=1&theater
> 
> Here is the Facebook Link. If it is correct, it's saying the Golden has been adopted, but the SPECKLED HOUND, still needs to be adopted or rescued. Please someone help!!!
> 
> ...


*

Aaawww while I'm glad to hear that the golden is now safe but I wish that someone could've adopted them both together since it sounds like they have been together for a long time.*


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad Goldie safe. Was running out door when this caught my eye. Sorry didn't post link. I will copy rescue info for future reference. Thanks for sending links ladies.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

It's too sad...these are the things that happens in life unfortunately...

I pray God to help them be found by some beautiful soul very quickly. Nobody deserves that specially angels like them  !

Thank you Oliversmom for caring and thank you Carolina MOM for your good and quick reaction. I am too far to help and it makes me so sad.

God bless those babies and all good souls that are ready to help them!

Love & Light to all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I read the post where a person said someone else posted the Golden had been adopted, but not finding where it was posted. 

Sometimes you have to read through a lot of posts until you find the info.

Karen519-if you find the post would you include it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is safe, being picked up by an individual I am acquainted with through rescue.


----------

